# Rihanna pulls a Lil Kim HOT or NOT?



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jul 5, 2009)

*KILL IT! KILL THE STARS WITH FIRE!* 

She could have worn the low cut jacket alone, and not added the stars as a reason for her nipples to 'not' be exposed. Then keep them in honey or go all they way!

I feel bad for her, since the incident she seems to be on a downward spiral for attention and relevance. She is so beautiful, does she not know this?


*HOT OR NOT? *Partying with JAY on July 4th
 













*Just because this is a make-up forum HER FACE IS FIERCE!!!*




pics Via concreteloop.com


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 5, 2009)

Uhh, I am not a huge fan of the stars, but I like the overall look. The stars are a bit much for me personally. If it was just the jacket it would be very hot!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jul 5, 2009)

^^Yippers-low cut jacket alone would have been fine! This is just tacky! The stars that it.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 5, 2009)

She always looks good


----------



## belle89 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not gonna lie, she has great boobs. I normally love her looks but this look is not the business. Thumbs down. I like her mu though.


----------



## sweetfudge (Jul 5, 2009)

i love her lip stick any ideas on what color it is


----------



## chynegal (Jul 5, 2009)

She has a good body overal and her makeup always looks good


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetfudge* 

 
_i love her lip stick any ideas on what color it is_

 
The color is definitley fuschia. Mac carries a nice one that i love. I think it's called Violetta, its a pro item.....unless Violetta is the blush and not the lipstick. Oh well, ladies at the counter can help.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 5, 2009)

I think she just wore the pasties because of July 4th. But I love the outfit anyway.


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 5, 2009)

i like it


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 5, 2009)

It doesn't seem like the stars were supposed to be shown. I still like it though haha.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 5, 2009)

At least she had them on lol


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 5, 2009)

i'm here staring at those awful earrings. The stars I can live with...the earrings? ahhh no.


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 5, 2009)

*not!*


----------



## chynegal (Jul 5, 2009)

Lmao I just noticed the earings they are ugly


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 5, 2009)

How about some double-sided fashion tape? She's so beautiful she doesn't need to do this to get noticed.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jul 5, 2009)

^^so true!

 i really like the earrings-its the stars i cant stand.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 5, 2009)

NOT! Glad she had on the stars ...but we didn't need to see them .. I think she stole the earrings from Elizabeth Taylor ...she wants them back

Show Orchid is almost an exact match on the l/s


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 5, 2009)

I LOVE Rihanna's style, but I feel like she tries a little bit too hard to be edgy and to be a trend setter. 
But hey, if my boobs still perked up like that, I'd be walking around with sequin pasties all the damn time! lol


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 5, 2009)

^^Maybe they are not part of the outfit but are instead "Emergency Wardrobe Malfunction" Stars. She might have though that it would be cute if the jacket were to come open and rather than be greeted by her naked boobs we get to see some stars, because really, does she NEED another photo scandal/nipple slip? And they really do go with the whole 4th of July theme too right? Why not just use hollywood tape though? To me the stars look tacky and like something a mermaid should be wearing.

I do like the makeup she is wearing but I really hate her nails and those earrings. I dunno usually she's on point but this time it's a bit off. I'll forgive her though because she's still so lovely!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jul 5, 2009)

NOT!!! I think that after her incident she has been calling for attention but in the wrong way. I like her makeup here but she looks really miserable if you guys didn't noticed.


----------



## xmizlynnax (Jul 5, 2009)

definitely not feeling the pasties but love love her lip color. she's rocking it. always gorgeous, even with tacky nipple covers =P


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 5, 2009)

I love her jacket but not the stars on her boobs. Her makeup is so nice.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_NOT!!! I think that after her incident she has been calling for attention but in the wrong way. I like her makeup here but *she looks really miserable if you guys didn't noticed*._

 
She always looks miserable. I think she needs counseling or something, but i dont want to be _that_ poster.


----------



## lady_photog (Jul 5, 2009)

Another vote for the makeup...she looks pretty.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_i'm here staring at those awful earrings. The stars I can live with...the earrings? ahhh no._

 

Haha, I have to agree. It especially pains me because I love earrings and I see celebrities with these gorgeous earrings all the time. Darn it, Rihanna... you had to have had better options...


----------



## BBJay (Jul 6, 2009)

I love the jacket itself, but the pasties are doing a little much. Pasties always scream spring break in cancun to me. The makeup is fab though.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 6, 2009)

I was just on CL looking at this.  I am really biased because I love RiRi but I do agree that she has seemed really lost ever since this thing with C.Brown.  

I saw a girl come into the club with something like that except that she had rhinestones on her nipples.  Everyone just looked at her like she was crazy.  In RiRi's case I think that she needed something to cover her nipples.  She couldn't have rocked that jacket with a bare chest.  She should have either worn a bra or worn a jacket that wasn't cut as wide across.  Either way she's an entertainer so I think she can get away with it.

Love the makeup.  On point as usual.  Hollywood Nights, Show Orchid, NARS Schiap will all give you a similar look.  

I also agree about her breasts.  She has the best breasts I have seen in a long time.  I WISH mine looked like that.  I would wear shit like that all the time.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 6, 2009)

ok so i like the jacket and the look shes going for but im gonna have to say NOT.... the stars make her look cheap i dunno... if she was trying to avoid a nipple slip but  they sell things for that


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually don't mind the outfit coz her boobs aren't spilling out really, I don't like the stars though. Kinda tacky looking. I wouldn't wear the blazer with no shirt myself. But then I have bigger boobs, it would be super slutty :/

I really dislike the nails and rings. They all look cheap (though I'm sure she spent serious dough on them)


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 6, 2009)

The stars would be appropriate if she were behind closed doors with her man (or woman) but out in public is a little bit too much.. All that is better left for the imagination.


----------



## MissResha (Jul 6, 2009)

my innergay says she looks uber slutty and sexy. rawr.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_my innergay says she looks uber slutty and sexy. rawr._

 
LMAOOO..... you crack me up!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_my innergay says she looks uber slutty and sexy. rawr._

 
LMAO!!!  She ooozes sex appeal and "I don't give a f*ck"....but also sadness so I am torn.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 6, 2009)

I think she tries too hard and I seldom see her smile.  She should really smile more often, she's got a gorgeous face.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well what she wears and how she lets her guard down is really her prerogative she's not one of those stars who's constantly being shoved down your throat.  On that note, what I like is my prerogative and while I think the other stuff is artful, I really like the lips more than anything else.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 7, 2009)

DANG she looks so evil...LOL...um where's BEYAWNCE?????????


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow she looks pissed off! lol! I love that jacket, I want one... wouldn't wear it with my boobies hanging out, stars or no stars heheh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, no Rihanna, that's not so hot, and I'm not digging your nail shape.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_DANG she looks so evil...LOL...um where's BEYAWNCE?????????_

 
She couldn't fit through the door with the shoulder pads she was wearing from the BET Awards lol


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Wow she looks pissed off! lol! I love that jacket, I want one... wouldn't wear it with my boobies hanging out, stars or no stars heheh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, no Rihanna, that's not so hot, and I'm not digging your nail shape._

 

I'm not digging the nails either. Their very witch-like. Her face is always so solemn, and unhappy. Blood red lips, and witch nails. Maybe its fashion, or maybe its state of mind. I feel bad for the girl sometimes.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 7, 2009)

those earrings and the pasties, GROSS
makeup is nice though...
I'm not a fan of Rihanna's but I think she should have stuck with Jay-Z if those rumors from a couple years ago were true


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 7, 2009)

Mu looks good, stars look very tacky!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 7, 2009)

I LOVE the eyeliner...

As for the stars..oh well she's partying and if I were her and had her boobies why not?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2009)

her make up is great! but i'm not a fan of the nipple stars! she should have worn a pretty bra is she wanted to flash some flesh or a cute top under the jacket


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_She couldn't fit through the door with the shoulder pads she was wearing from the BET Awards lol_

 
I saw that look and thought "Could you give back Rhianna her style back". 

RiRi makeup is on point, she actually has done that look before and there are plenty of YT videos of it. 

She can do no wrong to me right now. Because she does take risk with clothing but the pasties don't work, she could have put on a black bandeau top or pretty bra instead.


----------



## Elusive21 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very tacky - this look would should only be acceptable in a strip club.  That's generally where pasties are worn.


----------



## Willa (Jul 7, 2009)

Not a fan of this look, but I gotta say it's waaaaaaayy classier than the Lil Kim version


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 7, 2009)

I think she looks soo Rihanna, funky and edgy and trying to make a statement. The whole looks is okay by me, she has a great pair of boobs! But those freakin earrings got to go. Makeup is okay imo nothing special.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 7, 2009)

The stars aren't bothering me as much as her exposed nipple would. I really don't have a real opinion on the outfit. Personally if I could fit my boobs in a jacket I would be happy. I thought the lipstick was Nars Funny Face.















PS. My pasties are pink glitter flames lol


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^ Yes I think that's exactly what she has on her lips! I couldn't think of what lippie that was!


----------



## MissResha (Jul 7, 2009)

when i saw her naked pics a few weeks ago i was like WOW!! (and YUM) she's a fkn hottie. her body is damn near perfect. i mean, for the industry she's in, this isn't all that wild n crazy. but a chick like me couldn't pull that off. i have DD's lmao. those stars would turn into moons.


----------



## Shanti (Jul 8, 2009)

I think she looks tacky!
Then again I'm not a fan of Rihanna at all.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 8, 2009)

*Sighs* I like Rihanna a lot but c'mon... stars?? I would have much preferred it if she wore a bikini top in there. It'd still be sexy but more tasteful. this is way too trashy for my liking


----------



## luvsic (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

 *KILL IT! KILL THE STARS WITH FIRE!* 
 
LMAOLMAOLMAOOOOOOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i remember this statement being in the megan fox post....

yeah...uh I'm going to definitely go with the NAY on here. Girl there's a time and place for pasties like that and it doesn't involve being in public (I guess if you're into that kinda thing. Personally, I'd never)....just go with nude colored ones next time!

*And rihanna has naked pictures?!?!?! Where have I been??* (I sound too excited about this...lol. It's out of *curiosity*)


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jul 9, 2009)

I love how ballsy she is with her fashion! It's not my style but I think she looks hot and she was at a Hollywood party, not a family barbeque so I don't think it's inappropriate really.

Also, can we please stop psychoanalyzing the girl for a second? She wore crazy clothes before and she still does, so I don't think there's any reason to say she's "desperate" or "wants attention" or whatever. We don't know what her state of mind is, and I don't think she should have to prove she's happy by smiling every second of the day.

Like everyone else said, I love her makeup...I really like how she tries something new all the time. I get bored of seeing some stars always wear the same neutral makeup.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jul 13, 2009)

tacky. why is she so attention seeking lately?


----------



## Kalico (Jul 13, 2009)

All I like is her make-up. Everything else is ew.


----------



## User67 (Jul 13, 2009)

I love RiRi, but this is a big NoNo!


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 13, 2009)

id say NOT
but i loveee her lip colour


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 13, 2009)

She should have done away with those damn stars.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_NOT! Glad she had on the stars ...but we didn't need to see them .. I think she stole the earrings from Elizabeth Taylor ...she wants them back

Show Orchid is almost an exact match on the l/s_

 
LOL at the earrings comment!  Too right.

I think if she used fashion tape to "secure" her jacket, then this would have been a very sexy, but still chic look.  The stars are just kind of ghetto to me. I can see why with the July 4th thing, but there had to be a better way than sparkly silver star pasties.  

Her makeup is always on point.  And her stunning beauty is undeniable.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 13, 2009)

why can't people just cover their shit? i don't get this whole thing of "let's show as much as we can without being naked!"


----------



## frocher (Jul 14, 2009)

She has a beautiful body,  but this outfit is tacky and cheap.


----------



## Carmenitaaa (Jul 15, 2009)

lol she looks PISSED off


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 15, 2009)

I liked the earrings *runs for the hills*


----------



## aziajs (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL....she's done it again.







*Click here for more.*


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 29, 2009)

Is slinging a bra/bikini on your body really that hard? 

It's the same with those "ladies" who don't think wearin a thong is important.  You can get plenty of thongs which don't show up on figure hugging dresses.


----------



## User27 (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_tacky. why is she so attention seeking lately?_

 
I'd be showing all I could just to stop people from talking about whether or not I've been sneaking around with Chris aka woman beater Brown. They stayed at the same hotel and it made 3 serious newspaper articles. Right about now I sypathize with her and maybe this is her way of saying guess what, I've still got something that's right. She thinks her body can be used to divert this whole scandal but there's pain on her face on damn near every picture she takes. She's probably confused about how to handle everything and maybe thinks people will talk about that instead of what she really doesn't want to talk about.

Worst thing is that girl is gorgeous and probably doesn't know her worth yet but this is her first young and dumb deal and we all have at least one ourselves. I feel for her and I'm not really the biggest of fans past two songs.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 29, 2009)

I think she looks good but she needs to get ride of the stars and put on a bra


----------



## chynegal (Jul 29, 2009)

I think she looks good but she needs to get ride of the stars and put on a bra


----------



## MissResha (Jul 29, 2009)

DUDE, i dunno, maybe its cuz im a scorpio, and dont get me wrong, at the end of the day it is tacky, but if my tits sat up like hers, i'd rock those stars too. but only if i was going to like, a club or something, where its totally ok to look like a big whore LMAO.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 30, 2009)

i don't like the stars. everything else is hot tho


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 30, 2009)

She's worn these before. lol Nothing new.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 2, 2009)

her makeup does look pretty but seriously? sticky tape them to ur top.


----------

